# My love for Polymer Clay



## renata (Oct 6, 2013)

Polymer clay is my other hobby. I love making miniatures for key rings, earrings and so on


----------



## renata (Oct 6, 2013)

Some of my favorites...


----------



## CaraCara (Oct 6, 2013)

Those are so cute!


----------



## lpstephy85 (Oct 6, 2013)

The detail on these are phenomenal! 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## renata (Oct 6, 2013)

Thank you both


----------



## TVivian (Oct 6, 2013)

Incredible!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## squyars (Oct 6, 2013)

I love polymer clay.  Another addictive craft.  Ahh, polymer clay, soaping and cooking..... My own little "meth" lab.  "Baking" Bad!


----------



## roseb (Oct 6, 2013)

OMG!  Too cute and beautifully made!  I love to work with clay myself and I like to make jewelry.  Here are just a couple of pieces that I've made.  Not too good with my photo camera yet, so some of the details are missing but you get the idea.


----------



## savonierre (Oct 6, 2013)

wow your work is incredible, they are so realistic.

I love the jewelry too..


----------



## renata (Oct 7, 2013)

Thank you  I'll post some more pics in the future. Roseb nice jewelry! Is that photo transfer or some other technique?


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 7, 2013)

Wow, so much talent on this board.  Pretty amazing!


----------



## Rayan (Dec 13, 2013)

They are cute & beautiful. Do you sell them or just hobby?


----------



## kikajess (Dec 13, 2013)

Those are cray cray adorbs (I am loving that commerical with Andrew McDowel and James Earl Jones - it gets stuck in my head)! And your photograhpy skills are pretty awesome, too!


----------



## renata (Dec 18, 2013)

Thank you 

Rayan, I do sell them. But not as doll house miniatures but as key fobs and earrings


----------



## renata (Dec 18, 2013)

Here's something new


----------



## DaleF (Dec 18, 2013)

Love your Polymer Clay creations.  Those chocolate bar earrings look good enough to eat!    Thanks for sharing your beautiful creations.


----------



## renata (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks DaleF


----------

